# Rikon 70-050VS



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 10, 2012)

Highland WW has this lathe (Rikon 70-050VS) on sale for $300. That's a pretty good price. I'm looking to get a lathe I can dedicate to pen turning and am thinking on this one. It has the 1"x 8 tpi headstock threads (same as my other lathe)) and is a #2 MT (again, same). Reviews I've been able to find are OK. It's VS, which is important to me as I'm lazy. I also read it's out of production, but that isn't a major concern.

Only thing I'm uncertain of is the min speed (500 rpm). I do a lot of CA finishes on my wood pens - would this be too fast?

Anybody got/use this lathe? Good/bad/indifferent things you can share?


----------



## GaTurner83 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have the non variable speed version of that lathe.Its an ok lathe but I think you will find Rikon has excellent customer service.They will go above and beyond to make sure the customer is satisfied.As far the slow speed for CA I dont have a problem using mine at 500 rpms for applying CA.


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Ted..I have that model with the vs..got it for $325 with shipping tossed in. Am very happy with it and think it's worth the price and then some...I do nothing but ca on my wood pens and usually apply it at more like 750+..helps the curing with the blo for me..would love to have the PM or 46-460..but my wallet likes me better for this purchase. Good luck!..and +1 on Gaturners comment on customer service


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ted:
The Ricon is a decent lathe, and i'd have no problems recommending it as a second lathe. Additionally, Highland (the woodworking Mecca of Atlanta) is a wonderful company to do business with.

My reservations are with this lathe at its current pricing. Woodcraft here frequently runs this lathe at $199 and free shipping  The lathe is worth $199 and free shipping. At $300, I'd be hesitant to pull the trigger. Frequently, Amazon offered the Jet1014 for $329 and free shipping. IMHO, as a Ricon, Jet and Delta Midi lathe owner, the Jet is far superior in every aspect.

At less than $30 difference from the Ricon to the Jet, I'd pick Jet every time.....or wait for Woodcraft's next $199 free shipping Ricon.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, and BTW 500 rpms is fine for CA finish.

My only real complaints on the Ricon is that 1. The centers could never be made to match exactly. 2. The tailstock is sloppy and a little difficult to exact. 3. The motor has a little "wiggle" (about 3 thousandths) that could never corrected. 4. The belt adjust from the rear of the lathe, making it difficult to place against a wall.

I do feel like it was worth the $199 I paid, as it's only problems have been routine (belts, bearings, etc).


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 10, 2012)

All - Thanks for the input.


----------



## alinc100 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ted,
 Give a call over to the Woodcraft in Canton.They had the 70-050vs in stock when I picked up the Rikon 70-100 just before Christmas.They might be willing to negotiate/slash/match the $199 price????Never hurts to try and you'd only be out a phone call before gas and tax become a factor.
Andy


----------



## moke (Feb 10, 2012)

Ted,
I bought the 199.00 Rikon to use as a second lathe. It was from Woodcraft with free shipping. I called some weeks later to get the dedicated stand ( which was almost as much as the lathe with shipping) and they indicated the lathe was a discontinued item. So I doubt you can still get one, but it never hurts to try. It was not the VS version though. The instruction book even said that was, but it was actually called the "economy" version. It is the 70-050, not the 70-050VS.

I have the Delta Midi as my main lathe, and I have it set up to what I feel is very nice. At first I wondered about the wisdom of buying it, because partially I was comparing it to the Delta. This is not VS and the belts are harder to change and was not co planar. I shimmed the tail stock which brought it right into being in "line", got a stand, put wheels on the stand, got my dust collection set up so it is split between the two lathes, and have gotten used to the smaller belts, and I have to tell you I am very happy with it. I use it to drill, buff, and have taught a couple people to turn on it. I would not be afraid to do it again.


----------



## GrantH (Feb 11, 2012)

I have this lathe and make pens w/ CA finishes. Check out my threads to see some of them. I love the lathe, no problems at all.


----------

